# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  فوری-فوری *برنامه جدول کارنو*

## ly_com_eng

سلام

من برنامه جدول کارنو را در ++c  نوشتم که برای 3 متغیر کار میکنه،

اما استاد خواسته که برای  N  متغیر کار کنه ، به اینصورت که  N  دلخواه را از ورودی بگیره

و ما متغیر مثل X Y Z ... وارد کنیم و در جواب به ما شکل ساده سازی شده مثلا X'Y'W+XYW'+...

را در خروجی بده.

لطفا هر کسی که میتونه کمکم کنه سریعا جواب بده که حداکثر 3 روز دیگه زمان دارم.

ممنون.

----------


## Mohsen_Ghost

با سلام ببخشید من برای درس مدار منطقی نیاز به برنامه جدول کارنو در زبان C دارم که 4 تا متغیر را بگیره و بعد موجب های اصلی و فرعی را محاسبه و در پایان موجب های اصلی را به خروجی ببرد .ممنونم .
--------------------
با سلام ببخشید من برای درس مدار منطقی نیاز به برنامه جدول کارنو در زبان C دارم که 4 تا متغیر را بگیره و بعد موجب های اصلی و فرعی را محاسبه و در پایان موجب های اصلی را به خروجی ببرد .ممنونم .

----------


## محمد صادق

بسمه تعالی
سلام
منظورتون از موجب چی چیه؟

----------


## powerboy2988

برنامتو واسم میل کن تا اگه شد درستش کنم
powerboy2988@yahoo.com

----------


## Inprise

پروژه هاتون رو خودتون انجام بدین ، که لازمه درسهاتون رو خوب بخونین ، و در این مسیر اگه سوالی داشتین اینجا بپرسین ؛ شاید گوگل بتونه کمک کنه ، ولی این اطراف کسی برای دیگری تمرین حل نمیکنه .

----------

